# Uber stock rocketing



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


Classic pump & Dump


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

It's 2 month climb is staggering.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's 2 month climb is staggering.


Wait for the other shoe to drop


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> Wait for the other shoe to drop


Will do !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


Humming " Dont you Know that you Are a Shooting Star"- Bad Company.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Classic pump & Dump


Classic response.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Stock was depressed by Kalanick dumping billions of dollars' worth. Now back to IPO price before tanking again. 
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...its-ubers-board-sells-off-all-his-uber-stock/


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Stock was depressed by Kalanick dumping billions of dollars' worth. Now back to IPO price before tanking again.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...its-ubers-board-sells-off-all-his-uber-stock/





TemptingFate said:


> Stock was depressed by Kalanick dumping billions of dollars' worth. Now back to IPO price before tanking again.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...its-ubers-board-sells-off-all-his-uber-stock/


I'm pretty sure he still


TemptingFate said:


> Stock was depressed by Kalanick dumping billions of dollars' worth. Now back to IPO price before tanking again.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...its-ubers-board-sells-off-all-his-uber-stock/


He still owns 71 million shares.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I don’t get it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> I don't get it.


Its o.k
Travis got yours . . .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't get what you don't get ?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I don't get it.


Ubers rideshare is profitable...they reaon they are losing Money is because of UberEats and all their other "investments" in pet projects trying to get something else to stick.

I'm interested in Lyft ...because with Uber becoming Profitable with the rideshare .. well Lyft ...that's all they do ...they don't have al these other pet projects... might be the stock to sock away for long term hold

Specifically talking if you were going to own Uber or Lyft (long)


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm pretty sure he still
> 
> He still owns 71 million shares.


Maybe so. I only know what I read. 
*"sells off all his Uber stock"*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't get what you don't get ?


I got mine !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> *Share some money with your drivers !*


why?
CEO's responsibility is to the
stockholders,
Not oversupplied disposable nonemloyee drivers
who have accepted numerous earnings reduction
without a squawk

Too many drivers still consider
Uber their "employer". They ain't.
You ain't "Uber's driver"
You're a contractor


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Classic response.


Uber is still losing money, only institutional investors are pushing this stock up, you'll see it drop like a rock when enough retail buyers gets sucked in.
At best Uber is a speculation NOT an investment.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Short Sellers waiting again. Same guys who short sold at 41 last time thinking Christmas comes twice.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Got to get in now before TSLA acquires Uber!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber is still losing money, only institutional investors are pushing this stock up, you'll see it drop like a rock when enough retail buyers gets sucked in.
> At best Uber is a speculation NOT an investment.


Profitability doesn't come quick, at least not for them. I don't think they're overvalued but were undervalued at $28, and investment analysts believe they're more in the $40-50 range which is fair.

how much are you pricing them at?

ps not institutional investors, or not all at least. One is sitting at 5k+ purchased with pennies (total cost basis is $129) and isn't looking to purchase anymore and why should they? It's a $200k profit.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Profitability doesn't come quick, at least not for them. I don't think they're overvalued but were undervalued at $28, and investment analysts believe they're more in the $40-50 range which is fair.
> 
> how much are you pricing them at?
> 
> ps not institutional investors, or not all at least. One is sitting at 5k+ purchased with pennies (total cost basis is $129) and isn't looking to purchase anymore and why should they? It's a $200k profit.


There are 3 ways for Uber to become profitable, 1 is to focus on their core business, 2 cut the over supply of drivers and 3 get a competent management team that understands the transportation industry.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

didn’t really answer my question because I wasn’t asking how they’d become profitable...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Profitability doesn't come quick, at least not for them. I don't think they're overvalued but were undervalued at $28, and investment analysts believe they're more in the $40-50 range which is fair.
> 
> how much are you pricing them at?
> 
> ps not institutional investors, or not all at least. One is sitting at 5k+ purchased with pennies (total cost basis is $129) and isn't looking to purchase anymore and why should they? It's a $200k profit.


401k plans are going to be sucked in, that's how bank and hedge funds unload dead stocks.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> 401k plans are going to be sucked in, that's how bank and hedge funds unload dead stocks.


Nah, 401k plans hold mutual funds and ETFs or more notable name target fund.

how many of those you know has uber holdings?!

I haven't looked at them as of late but they're all apple Microsoft like.

FANGU, hah!
Not yet and again didn't answer my question..

geewhiz


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, 401k plans hold mutual funds and ETFs or more notable name target fund.
> 
> how many of those you know has uber holdings?!
> 
> ...


Check T.Rowe Price, Franklin investment, they buy lots of junk


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Check T.Rowe Price, Franklin investment, they buy lots of junk


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

I guess that's cos I only deal with the big three: fidelity, schwab and vanguard.

no interest in any of those mentioned above unless it's pple wanting to transfer in from.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> I guess that's cos I only deal with the big three: fidelity, schwab and vanguard.
> 
> no interest in any of those mentioned above unless it's pple wanting to transfer in from.


Look at Fidelity Global fund. T.R.P is a very large fam of mutual funds. Also look at States like Florida that have in house pension investment, thats where a lot of hedge funds and banks dump &#128169;&#128169; holdings.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Look at Fidelity Global fund. T.R.P is a very large fam of mutual funds. Also look at States like Florida that have in house pension investment, thats where a lot of hedge funds and banks dump &#128169;&#128169; holdings.


you're gonna have to be more specific. Here are the two fidelity global funds one equity one index.

don't think I didn't forget my question. I don't even care about how you think they should be getting profitable or if they're some tiny holding in a fund (top ten is where it's at)

Expanding, sorry, it's not that I don't care entirely, I don't care to a certain extent because they're more then just a rideshare company.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Stock was depressed by Kalanick dumping billions of dollars' worth. Now back to IPO price before tanking again.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...its-ubers-board-sells-off-all-his-uber-stock/


Stock actually went up as TK sold.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


Yeah if it keeps going like this maybe someday I'll be back where we bought it at.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Its o.k
> Travis got yours . . .


All I want


Cold Fusion said:


> why?
> CEO's responsibility is to the
> stockholders,
> Not oversupplied disposable nonemloyee drivers
> ...





LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Yeah if it keeps going like this maybe someday I'll be back where we bought it at.


It closed at 40.63 and it's IPO was 43.00 so it does not have far to go.



TemptingFate said:


> Maybe so. I only know what I read.
> *"sells off all his Uber stock"*


Your correct he did sell a boat load of stock. But he is still the 3rd largest shareholder in Uber at 71 million.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Which ever way you look at this news, there is some inescapable good news to come from this. 

Travis could have waited a few weeks and made an extra billion. :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

soontobeautomated said:


> Which ever way you look at this news, there is some inescapable good news to come from this.
> 
> Travis could have waited a few weeks and made an extra billion. :thumbup:


Yes I think he sold around 25. It's 40 now. So your right the poor guy.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm pretty sure he still
> 
> He still owns 71 million shares.


WRONG unless you know something that the SEC doesn't


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

radikia said:


> WRONG unless you know something that the SEC doesn't


He only sold 53% of his shares.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> He only sold 53% of his shares.


TK sold it all.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

We sold ours. Husband prefer Tesla . We made 11.000$ in 3 days. Dam my kids are richer than me 😂😡


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

goneubering said:


> TK sold it all.


Your correct and Google search sucks. I had to ask it 50 different ways until I got the truth. 
So the poor guy really took a bath selling those millions of shares that he got for free.
All I want is 6% bump for being a diamond driver. It adds up to maybe 5 thousand a year.



The queen &#128120; said:


> We sold ours. Husband prefer Tesla . We made 11.000$ in 3 days. Dam my kids are richer than me &#128514;&#128545;


Love stories like that ! Take your profits and invest in Tesla. Wouldn't it be ironic if Elon bought Uber ?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your correct and Google search sucks. I had to ask it 50 different ways until I got the truth.
> So the poor guy really took a bath selling those millions of shares that he got for free.
> All I want is 6% bump for being a diamond driver. It adds up to maybe 5 thousand a year.


Because the article that was posted saying as much wasn't enough proof for you


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

radikia said:


> Because the article that was posted saying as much wasn't enough proof for you


No I prefer to check facts out and not take claims on here as gospel.



Cold Fusion said:


> why?
> CEO's responsibility is to the
> stockholders,
> Not oversupplied disposable nonemloyee drivers
> ...


I really recommend looking at my threads if you think drivers don't squak.
I never said one thing about thinking I was an employee.
I love being an independent contractor especially at tax time.
Before you go on your rants make sure you know what your talking about.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would honestly hold off buying Tesla now. Maybe even sell it if you had gotten it a few weeks ago and then wait for the dip again.

Uber might be a good time to sell within the near future if you haven’t already.

buy low and sell high pple.

not buy high sell low.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I would honestly hold off buying Tesla now. Maybe even sell it if you had gotten it a few weeks ago and then wait for the dip again.
> 
> Uber might be a good time to sell within the near future if you haven't already.
> 
> ...


Amazon started at 18 and is now 2000. You never know when to sell or when a stock is high. If we did we would not be doing rideshare.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ya just like apple at one point was less than $5.

but I'm speaking from a different place then you. And $18 isn't high at all...



Jimmy44 said:


> Amazon started at 18 and is now 2000. You never know when to sell or when a stock is high. If we did we would not be doing rideshare.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ya just like apple at one point was less than $5.
> 
> but I'm speaking from a different place then you. And $18 isn't high at all...


My point is no one would have blamed anyone for selling amazon at 36 you doubled your money. Who would have known it would reach 2000.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> My point is no one would have blamed anyone for selling amazon at 36 you doubled your money. Who would have known it would reach 2000.


My point is sell high and buy low.

I would have brought amazon at $18 and I'll sell amazon now.

I'll buy em again but at higher price then $18 and lower then $2000.

been there done that.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber is still losing money, only institutional investors are pushing this stock up, you'll see it drop like a rock when enough retail buyers gets sucked in.
> At best Uber is a speculation NOT an investment.


Yep, it went up because they said in the future they will profit...this is much better than previous statement that said they didnt know if they ever be profitable..... but, key is they are not profitable yet.... so.... make a note, cuz if they dont deliver by end of this year, it will drop like a tons of bricks.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My point is sell high and buy low.
> 
> I would have brought amazon at $18 and I'll sell amazon now.
> 
> ...


Anyone can say what they would do after the fact.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Anyone can say what they would do after the fact.


Yes, because I did.

your point being?

how is it different from what you've said..
Oh yes.

you're stating an unknown to you.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> why?
> CEO's responsibility is to the
> stockholders,
> Not oversupplied disposable nonemloyee drivers
> ...


@Jimmy44 is typical uber driver.... just entitled "I want I want I want"... @Jimmy44 if you want some of that money, put some skin in the game and become a stockholder.... then you will benefit as well.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep, it went up because they said in the future they will profit...this is much better than previous statement that said they didnt know if they ever be profitable..... but, key is they are not profitable yet.... so.... make a note, cuz if they dont deliver by end of this year, it will drop like a tons of bricks.


Sometimes profit and rising stock prices do not go hand in hand. Some stocks go up because they lost less money than anticipated.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My point is sell high and buy low.
> 
> I would have brought amazon at $18 and I'll sell amazon now.
> 
> ...


Yep, stocks are easy.... just buy what you can afford to lose, then if it tanks you move on, and if it doesn't you profit. I feel the hard part is knowing when to exit.



Jimmy44 said:


> Sometimes profit and rising stock prices do not go hand in hand. Some stocks go up because they lost less money than anticipated.


The markets are always forward looking. Retail investors buy on what they see in the news.... pros listen to forward guidance.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, because I did.
> 
> your point being?
> 
> ...


I am not telling people what to buy or sell.
Your saying what you would do with Amazon after the fact. 
Telling people to buy low and sell high is not the most original concept.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Amazon started at 18 and is now 2000. You never know when to sell or when a stock is high. If we did we would not be doing rideshare.


No, but you can help yourself by doing things such as averaging, and using common sense. Eg. Take recent Tesla spike... You didn't have get in on it at $180, but if you noticed momentum building you could have jumped in 400s, and then as it spikes you cash in.... Even if you leave in 800s you still profit handsomely, you don't need to exit at 980. And remember "markets can say irrational longer than you can stay solvent"



Jimmy44 said:


> I am not telling people what to buy or sell.
> Your saying what you would do with Amazon after the fact.
> Telling people to buy low and sell high is not the most original concept.


But you would be surprised how many people do not follow it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am not telling people what to buy or sell.
> Your saying what you would do with Amazon after the fact.
> Telling people to buy low and sell high is not the most original concept.


Never said it was original, or difficult, that's why I made it sound so simple.

because it is if you simply have patience and do your research.
Will you get it perfect every time? No

but you will get good killings like 300-400%.

&#128075;&#127995;&#128075;&#127995;

I wouldn't bother. Reading his answers I don't think he'll ever get it.

oh well.

Benefits others.



dmoney155 said:


> No, but you can help yourself by doing things such as averaging, and using common sense. Eg. Take recent Tesla spike... You didn't have get in on it at $180, but if you noticed momentum building you could have jumped in 400s, and then as it spikes you cash in.... Even if you leave in 800s you still profit handsomely, you don't need to exit at 980. And remember "markets can say irrational longer than you can stay solvent"
> 
> 
> But you would be surprised how many people do not follow it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> @Jimmy44 is typical uber driver.... just entitled "I want I want I want"... @Jimmy44 if you want some of that money, put some skin in the game and become a stockholder.... then you will benefit as well.


I want the 6% they promised and the 75% they promised me as well.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I would honestly hold off buying Tesla now. Maybe even sell it if you had gotten it a few weeks ago and then wait for the dip again.
> 
> Uber might be a good time to sell within the near future if you haven't already.
> 
> ...


Yep, I sold it when it was up there... and now set buy in at $580. I think it's overpriced at current valuation.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep, stocks are easy.... just buy what you can afford to lose, then if it tanks you move on, and if it doesn't you profit. I feel the hard part is knowing when to exit.
> 
> 
> The markets are always forward looking. Retail investors buy on what they see in the news.... pros listen to forward guidance.


The hardest part is knowing when to exit exactly !


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Look at Fidelity Global fund. T.R.P is a very large fam of mutual funds. Also look at States like Florida that have in house pension investment, thats where a lot of hedge funds and banks dump &#128169;&#128169; holdings.


You mean people don't read the prospectus?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't get what you don't get ?


i don't get how you signed up a couple weeks ago but know so much about Travis ?

================================


it's not what we think they are worth, it's what the market thinks they are worth, most people outside of us drivers don't realize how much Uber lies

thus they believe when Uber says it will be profitable by the end of next year

we know that you can't believe anything Uber says but most people investing big money see revenue growth and fall for the same scam over and over again

just like Ubers, "we will cut your pay but you will make more"


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

ROCKETING to me means shooting high like out the sky get rich type shit!
Ubers stock is below it's IPO & about as weak as it's riders.
I'd sue the thread maker for false advertising, but unlike most of the punks that drive, I don't sue nada.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> why?
> CEO's responsibility is to the
> stockholders,
> Not oversupplied disposable nonemloyee drivers
> ...


Your reply is contradictory saying drivers don't squak about earnings deductions then complaining when I do.
I have never ever claimed to be an employee.
I enjoy being an independent contractor.
Know what your talking about before you rant to me.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> ROCKETING to me means shooting high like out the sky get rich type shit!
> Ubers stock is below it's IPO & about as weak as it's riders.
> I'd sue the thread maker for false advertising, but unlike most of the punks that drive, I don't sue nada.


You really have issues that you should take care of.
Responding to a thread in a way that makes zero sense should be the least of your worries.
Your last sentence makes no sense and quite frankly childish.



dmoney155 said:


> No, but you can help yourself by doing things such as averaging, and using common sense. Eg. Take recent Tesla spike... You didn't have get in on it at $180, but if you noticed momentum building you could have jumped in 400s, and then as it spikes you cash in.... Even if you leave in 800s you still profit handsomely, you don't need to exit at 980. And remember "markets can say irrational longer than you can stay solvent"
> 
> 
> But you would be surprised how many people do not follow it.


Because we can't see the future. If it was that simple no one would ever lose investing.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> @Jimmy44 is typical uber driver.... just entitled "I want I want I want"... @Jimmy44 if you want some of that money, put some skin in the game and become a stockholder.... then you will benefit as well.


First of all I am not a typical Uber driver. I am a diamond driver which puts me at the top in the company with amount and quality of my rides. 2nd because of my ranking with Uber I was entitled to 6% bonus and a 75% split. Both were taken away before I even got them. They were replaced by subway cookies and car related savings that I do better without. 3rd I am a stockholder using my bonus last year to purchase shares.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

short Uber.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn Boy said:


> short Uber.


Are you really going to do that ? There are analysts that are rating it outperform and some predicting it will double and is ready to explode. What do you see it dropping to and will you buy on a dip ? At what price would you buy back in or do you think it's going to crash ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


" What Goes Up Must Come Down"- Blood Sweat& Tears - " Spinning Wheel"


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

We should all push Jones Soda on our Uber rides. Give away free soda esstentially. I gave away a few bottles and recieved a few nice tips. We could buy the stock now at .30 then when everyone's hooked hopefully it would get to $450/share in 10 years. They are available at some 7-11's in a glass bottle. Sometimes they run a sale where you buy one you get one for $1. I think they are regularly $1.75.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/02/07/why-uber-stock-jumped-nearly-10-today.aspxuber thanks the visa card holders for still driving those 2 and 3 dollar food delivery food orders .
This large pay cut helped the stock get in profit .
This is why the stock went up drastic pay cut and Total idiots that dont live in the usa driving food for slave wages .
Im with trump build that damn wall ! Lets earn at least min wage stop the china north korea wages in our country
So sorry no visa renewal you worked for less then min wages it should be a new law for these visitors . Get deported if you work for under the states min wage !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber drivers, the happily stupid.
https://www.texasobserver.org/east-texas-trump-voters-lansdale/


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

You guys think Uber values drivers rofl


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> First of all I am not a typical Uber driver. I am a diamond driver which puts me at the top in the company with amount and quality of my rides. 2nd because of my ranking with Uber I was entitled to 6% bonus and a 75% split. Both were taken away before I even got them. They were replaced by subway cookies and car related savings that I do better without. 3rd I am a stockholder using my bonus last year to purchase shares.


So many things wrong with this post I don't know where to begin


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If they're like the typical Uber driver, it's probably going to take a dump again once they factor in Depreciation and Fuel....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


I don't expect this euphoria will last.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/07/ube...ting-an-earlier-target-for-profitability.html


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

goneubering said:


> I don't expect this euphoria will last.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/07/ube...ting-an-earlier-target-for-profitability.html


I don't know what to think.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

New2This said:


> So many things wrong with this post I don't know where to begin


I figured he's just joking around lol.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> We should all push Jones Soda on our Uber rides. Give away free soda esstentially. I gave away a few bottles and recieved a few nice tips. We could buy the stock now at .30 then when everyone's hooked hopefully it would get to $450/share in 10 years. They are available at some 7-11's in a glass bottle. Sometimes they run a sale where you buy one you get one for $1. I think they are regularly $1.75.


My core holding is KO so count me out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Profitability doesn't come quick, at least not for them. I don't think they're overvalued but were undervalued at $28, and investment analysts believe they're more in the $40-50 range which is fair.
> 
> how much are you pricing them at?
> 
> ps not institutional investors, or not all at least. One is sitting at 5k+ purchased with pennies (total cost basis is $129) and isn't looking to purchase anymore and why should they? It's a $200k profit.


Uber has bleed billions over its 10 lifespan, it has invested in one losing venture after another. The management has been subpar even for a mom and pop operation. 
Uber has very little assets, numerous lawsuits and extremely abusive conduct towards the backbone of the company (drivers). It's just a matter of time before another company comes into existence that'll be better managed with competent staff that'll put Uber and Lyft into bankruptcy.
As for valuation of Uber I would put it around 12 dollars a share.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber has bleed billions over its 10 lifespan, it has invested in one losing venture after another. The management has been subpar even for a mom and pop operation.
> Uber has very little assets, numerous lawsuits and extremely abusive conduct towards the backbone of the company (drivers). It's just a matter of time before another company comes into existence that'll be better managed with competent staff that'll put Uber and Lyft into bankruptcy.
> As for valuation of Uber I would put it around 12 dollars a share.


Time will tell.

pretty sure mom and pops wouldn't mind exchanging spots with uber but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.

maybe you've met a SB owner who says &#128075;&#127995;&#128075;&#127995; No thanks to changing spots with uber and happy with their mom & pop biz.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Boober getting a Lyft??? :smiles:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Time will tell.
> 
> pretty sure mom and pops wouldn't mind exchanging spots with uber but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.
> 
> maybe you've met a SB owner who says &#128075;&#127995;&#128075;&#127995; No thanks to changing spots with uber and happy with their mom & pop biz.


Kat, you're missing the point, any successful mom and pop operation knows that without making a profit that they won't be in business for long. Uber had initially depended upon VC's for funds, then started to take larger chunks of what drivers earned, then floated stock at inflated price on erroneous and fraudulent claims. Now Uber has no where else to go except possibly the bond market for revenue. This is the markings of a poorly managed company.
Uber has compounded their problems by the way they hire drivers, over saturated the market with disgruntled drivers and the numerous lawsuits that they'll be fighting or settling for the next decade.
Uber is a gambling speculation at best.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> who have accepted numerous earnings reduction
> without a squawk


Without a squawk?

Might want to rethink that one.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Many stocks are doing this recently. They are the beneficiary of the biggest bull market in US history. Not sure but it might be the longest also. This stock is being targeted like others because of the drop in price earlier so beware when a general market pullback happens as it does in all large bull markets this will be one stock that will suffer more than most.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Driver said:


> Many stocks are doing this recently. They are the beneficiary of the biggest bull market in US history. Not sure but it might be the longest also. This stock is being targeted like others because of the drop in price earlier so beware when a general market pullback happens as it does in large bull markers this will be one that will suffer more than most.


Mess with the bull, you get the horns.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

June132017 said:


> We should all push Jones Soda on our Uber rides. Give away free soda esstentially. I gave away a few bottles and recieved a few nice tips. We could buy the stock now at .30 then when everyone's hooked hopefully it would get to $450/share in 10 years. They are available at some 7-11's in a glass bottle. Sometimes they run a sale where you buy one you get one for $1. I think they are regularly $1.75.


i love the Cherry Pinapple Blast ones and even the Blueberry Lemonade ones but they aren't at every 7/11. They really are the best drinks in the world, especially when they are 2 for 2


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I bought it before earning and sold it after earning. It was a good profit. There a lot of dumb people outside that believe Uber will have a good future.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> ..... There a lot of dumb people outside that believe Uber will have a good future.


I sold my car and bought uber shares with it... making more than actual driving. Who would've thought. Thank you for all the drivers out there making me (and other shareholders) richer. I'll tip you'll in the app


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So all you Uber aficionados...

Hope you been shorting this rat...8>O

Just when you thought...

It was safe to get out of the water...

BAMM!!!

Don't you hate it when that happens...

Rakos


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Driver said:


> Many stocks are doing this recently. They are the beneficiary of the biggest bull market in US history. Not sure but it might be the longest also. This stock is being targeted like others because of the drop in price earlier so beware when a general market pullback happens as it does in all large bull markets this will be one stock that will suffer more than most.












I think the Uber stock trajectory is steeper than the falling Rocket !


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

It’s down 23% in 18 days and when they shut down all the airports and conferences it will be down another 50%


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> I sold my car and bought uber shares with it... making more than actual driving. Who would've thought. Thank you for all the drivers out there making me (and other shareholders) richer. I'll tip you'll in the app :wink:


Dmoney stands for the Dumb Money,
I think the Smart Money was shorting this security.
Sorry,I know it's a cheap shot hindsight is always 2020, but still, pride is always at maximum levels before the fall.
Hopefully you went all in, and hopefully you also used heavy margin.
Mo&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;
Mo &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> It's down 23% in 18 days and when they shut down all the airports and conferences it will be down another 50%


Millions of Starving Uber Drivers !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mole said:


> It's down 23% in 18 days and when they shut down all the airports and conferences it will be down another 50%


That chart says it all. The last 2 weeks are like a sink hole.



tohunt4me said:


> Millions of Starving Uber Drivers !


It certainly does not look good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> That chart says it all. The last 2 weeks are like a sink hole.
> 
> 
> It certainly does not look good.


Just wait until the First case of Virus Transmitted IN an Uber !

Or God Forbid
An inherently UNSAFE POOL RIDE !
MULTIPLE CONTAMINATIONS !

THE PUBLIC WILL ABSOLUTELY FREAK OUT !

$1.99 A SHARE.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Just wait until the First case of Virus Transmitted IN an Uber !
> 
> Or God Forbid
> An inherently UNSAFE POOL RIDE !
> ...


I must admit that is a possibility. Also this could be a stepping off point for a lot of drivers. Life threatening virus may do it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't you know...

Uber higher ups are SO happy...

They don't own their Chinese operations...

They are not out of the dog house yet...

Hang on peeps...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Mole said:


> It's down 23% in 18 days and when they shut down all the airports and conferences it will be down another 50%


20% in less than a week, and already 3% more after-hours? What a time to be alive! 









The sharks are circling:


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> 20% in less than a week, and already 3% more after-hours? What a time to be alive!
> View attachment 421875
> 
> 
> ...


These are fun and exciting times for sure!


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


`Don't really care what the stock is doing. My stock went sky high.









My stock is doing quite nicely


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Travis is starting to look like the smartest guy in almost any room these days.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdave2015 said:


> `Don't really care what the stock is doing. My stock went sky high.
> View attachment 421898
> 
> 
> ...


Did you win a sport contest ? Congrats !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber stock up $1.44 today. It’s still priced WAY too high. I would buy at $5 but I still don’t think it will ever drop that low even with the Covid19 threat.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

goneubering said:


> Uber stock up $1.44 today. It's still priced WAY too high. I would buy at $5 but I still don't think it will ever drop that low even with the Covid19 threat.


I cannot find a similar business model and or company to compare it to. I invested my bonus in it and can cash out or buy more. I am doing neither now.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm pretty sure he still
> 
> He still owns 71 million shares.


It is widely reported that he is totally divested.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LADryver said:


> It is widely reported that he is totally divested.


That's true. He's gone. Good riddance.


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Did you win a sport contest ? Congrats !


Yes, NBC has an app called NBC sports predictor. Its free. I played the fantasy golf game. Had 8 heads up matches to pick and then the winner of the tournament and the winners score. Anyone that gets them all right shares 50k with any other perfect picks. I got 'em all and was the only one. 50k all mine


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdave2015 said:


> Yes, NBC has an app called NBC sports predictor. Its free. I played the fantasy golf game. Had 8 heads up matches to pick and then the winner of the tournament and the winners score. Anyone that gets them all right shares 50k with any other perfect picks. I got 'em all and was the only one. 50k all mine


Congratulations that's awesome. Enjoy !!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber hasn't met the Corona yet...8>O

Uber pet...Uber pet...oh my pet...

MY CORONA...!!!

The apes are celebratin now...8>)

Rakos


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 421811
> 
> 
> I think the Uber stock trajectory is steeper than the falling Rocket !


What goes up down must go down!

One thing's for sure about Coronavirus - it's going to create some absolute bargains in the stock market.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> There are 3 ways for Uber to become profitable, 1 is to focus on their core business, 2 cut the over supply of drivers and 3 get a competent management team that understands the transportation industry.


There's no way for Uber to succeed now. It is doomed to fail. It had it's specific chance and purpose and an allocated time to carry it out. It failed and now is as a lost ship at sea in the process of an inevitable sinking to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

itsablackmarket said:


> There's no way for Uber to succeed now. It is doomed to fail. It had it's specific chance and purpose and an allocated time to carry it out. It failed and now is as a lost ship at sea in the process of an inevitable sinking to the bottom of the ocean.


It sure sunk like a rock the last month.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stock was up over 40 today with best one day hike sense it's IPO. Share some money with your drivers !


That's short lasting nonsense. Both Uber and Lyft's stock is a massive pile of shit. This morning Lyft and Uber's stock has plummeted and Lyft hit a new low.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> That's short lasting nonsense. Both Uber and Lyft's stock is a massive pile of shit. This morning Lyft and Uber's stock has plummeted and Lyft hit a new low.
> 
> View attachment 426938
> View attachment 426939


I am sure the virus scare has played some part in this huge drop. I agree at this point both Uber and Lyft should be sell and avoid. I sold my 20 shares and took about a 200 dollar loss. The money I used was from my bonus so it does not hurt as much.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am sure the virus scare has played some part in this huge drop. I agree at this point both Uber and Lyft should be sell and avoid. I sold my 20 shares and took about a 200 dollar loss. The money I used was from my bonus so it does not hurt as much.


I see bankruptcy for Uber within 2 years. Hopefully sooner. I'm hoping more states will start coming after Uber for back taxes fines and penalties like New Jersey did. Also more states making Uber spend more money on it's drivers like California and New York City has done and New Jersey is about to. The bigger their quarterly losses the sooner they go bankrupt.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> I see bankruptcy for Uber within 2 years. Hopefully sooner. I'm hoping more states will start coming after Uber for back taxes fines and penalties like New Jersey did. Also more states making Uber spend more money on it's drivers like California and New York City has done and New Jersey is about to. The bigger their quarterly losses the sooner they go bankrupt.


As much as my earnings have dropped since my first year 2016 I still drive full time. I ignore every suggestion that Uber gives about where and when to drive. I grind out a decent income on non surge pricing. I also a


Hopindrew said:


> I see bankruptcy for Uber within 2 years. Hopefully sooner. I'm hoping more states will start coming after Uber for back taxes fines and penalties like New Jersey did. Also more states making Uber spend more money on it's drivers like California and New York City has done and New Jersey is about to. The bigger their quarterly losses the sooner they go bankrupt.


Despite Ubers stock plummeting and my earnings with it I still drive. I rely on the income and still love it. I am hoping that the company changes and stays in existence.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

So much for sky rocketing stocks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am sure the virus scare has played some part in this huge drop. I agree at this point both Uber and Lyft should be sell and avoid. I sold my 20 shares and took about a 200 dollar loss. The money I used was from my bonus so it does not hurt as much.


I'll buy either one at $5 but I don't expect them to ever drop that low.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> So much for sky rocketing stocks.


O.M.G. !
" WERE GOING IN "!

Meanwhile . . . Travis sips champaigne on the terrace of his penthouse by his pool . . .
Looking DOWN at the city . . .

Maybe he will buy Uber back at $5.00 a share . . .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> So much for sky rocketing stocks.


Ouch !!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Are you really going to do that ? There are analysts that are rating it outperform and some predicting it will double and is ready to explode. What do you see it dropping to and will you buy on a dip ? At what price would you buy back in or do you think it's going to crash ?


Uber stock is now more than double from the lowest point it hit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber stock is now more than double from the lowest point it hit.


For now . . .


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Lord the 1500 shares I bought at $14 and change the beginning of March was my best stock move in decades!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> For now . . .


They are in talks with GrubHub. That would give them over 50% of that market. GrubHub has never been so busy or profitable during the pandemic. Uber is sitting on a boat load of cash. Should be interesting.



Uberguyken said:


> Lord the 1500 shares I bought at $14 and change the beginning of March was my best stock move in decades!!!


Good for you. Always glad to hear stories like yours. I hope it turns into another Amazon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> They are in talks with GrubHub. That would give them over 50% of that market. GrubHub has never been so busy or profitable during the pandemic. Uber is sitting on a boat load of cash. Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> Good for you. Always glad to hear stories like yours. I hope it turns into another Amazon.


And as Nation reopens
Sales will DROP for All Food Delivery.

Football Season is good for Delivery.

Lets Hope we have a Football Season.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> And as Nation reopens
> Sales will DROP for All Food Delivery.
> 
> Football Season is good for Delivery.
> ...


Your right there are lots of variables that could effect rideshare and food delivery.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmm. Never thought to imagine what Food Delivery *Bubble* might look like.

Will be interesting to see WHEN Americans start to see food-to-door as BS costly. If Dems fail to extend the +$600/Week for rest of year then Food Delivery Apps will face their darkest winter ever.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I had a pickup at Zaxbys. The order amount that I paid on the Postmates card $37. Postmates marked it up to $88 for the customer. Got a $12 tip out of it. (My highest tip ever on Postmates)

On this order, a $2.99 basket of fries was sold to the customer for $11.99.

All legal. But when the customers find out what is really going on here, they will not keep doing this.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I had a pickup at Zaxbys. The order amount that I paid on the Postmates card $37. Postmates marked it up to $88 for the customer. Got a $12 tip out of it. (My highest tip ever on Postmates)
> 
> On this order, a $2.99 basket of fries was sold to the customer for $11.99.
> 
> All legal. But when the customers find out what is really going on here, they will not keep doing this.


Man If that's your highest Tip doing Postmates it's time to quit. Too much work for too little pay... I'll gladly take an Uber X over that...where I've been tipped as High as $200.00 and average about a 40-50% tip/ride ratio


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Man If that's your highest Tip doing Postmates it's time to quit. Too much work for too little pay... I'll gladly take an Uber X over that...where I've been tipped as High as $200.00 and average about a 40-50% tip/ride ratio
> 
> View attachment 463045


Are customers tipping generously durring the pandemic ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber is sitting on a boat load of cash.


..and a cash balance that took a nearly 3 billion hit from 1/1. Besides the point, tho. The 'offer' is stock only (so far). And GH said sod off...so far....


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Are customers tipping generously durring the pandemic ?


Got that $200 2 weeks ago, got a few $20 bills in the last week...
I make sure to discuss how slow it is if the topic arrises and it does cuz I'm leading the conversation... People almost always tip, and wish me well.

NO SHAME IN MY GAME....I'm taking this to the Bank!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Got that $200 2 weeks ago, got a few $20 bills in the last week...
> I make sure to discuss how slow it is if the topic arrises and it does cuz I'm leading the conversation... People almost always tip, and wish me well.
> 
> NO SHAME IN MY GAME....I'm taking this to the Bank!!


I think that it's great that people are tipping better durring this time. I'm so glad you are cleaning up. Be careful.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Lord the 1500 shares I bought at $14 and change the beginning of March was my best stock move in decades!!!


Are you a driver??!! 



Bob Reynolds said:


> I had a pickup at Zaxbys. The order amount that I paid on the Postmates card $37. Postmates marked it up to $88 for the customer. Got a $12 tip out of it. (My highest tip ever on Postmates)
> 
> On this order, a $2.99 basket of fries was sold to the customer for $11.99.
> 
> All legal. But when the customers find out what is really going on here, they will not keep doing this.


Those numbers are outrageous. None of the customers complain?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Lord the 1500 shares I bought at $14 and change the beginning of March was my best stock move in decades!!!


Nice buy, I bought 1000 shares of Uber and 1000 shares of Lyft at $16


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Are you a driver??!! :wink:
> 
> 
> Those numbers are outrageous. None of the customers complain?


Postmates told us not to give the receipt to the customer. So the customer probably doesn't know the difference.


----------

